# Looking for M/F pair at Raleigh show sunday!



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I am looking for a proven pair of pretty much anything I don't own... In particular rare tincs or intermedius... not looking for any pumilio at the moment.

Hit me up with what you have; I will be in Raleigh on Sunday and also at Ash's.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I have two juvie intermedius I might part with...  But no pairs, sorry. 

Maybe we should make this the 'I-wannit' thread of the show! I know several people are lookin' for stuff.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

I would like to get a male luec at the show if anyone has one.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

My pair has been found, thanks anyways to all others interested.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Fidel I PMed you a while back about a male leuc. PM me if you're interested. I'm not sure if I can make it to the raleigh show (Are we talking THIS sunday or sunday May 4th?) but maybe we could work out another arrangement as I'm going to be heading to the westerly side of NC soon.


----------

